# External pumps.....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

what are some brands of decent/cost effective external pumps? it's just for a salt mixing setup but i learned last night that jaebo return pumps arn't ment for external use lol.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Danner Mag (think they call them Supremes now) - 5+ years for my salt mixing. Easily moves water up 1 floor. Very reliable - noisy though.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if anyone was interested i ended up going with a lifegard aquatics pg2700 for $100 of amazon. strong pump, seems well made, perfect for my salt mixing setup and most importantly, it doesn't leak! lol










only thing was that its advertised that it can be use externally but doesn't come with any fittings to do so.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depends on overall application. If it's strictly a recirculation for NWS mixing, fill NSW from RODI or aforementioned including pumping NSW to bucket or directly to DT.

If pumping direct to DT, what's the distance from "NSW mixing station"?

Decently priced and robust external pump I suggest the BlueLine/PanWorld pump.

Model will depend on application.

HTH


----------

